# Scary Shower



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Somebody watched Pink Floyd's 'The Wall' one too many times.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mr. Shins is pretty quick this morning. :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Not a shower, but still scarier.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what era is the shower head from?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> what era is the shower head from?


 Cold War would be my guess.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Scary? If by scary you mean crazy awesome. Tell me you saw this in the field.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AKdaplumba said:


> what era is the shower head from?


http://www.ohgizmo.com/2007/05/15/gasmask-showerhead-as-creepy-as-it-sounds/


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Pink Floyd rocks!

Oh back in the day how much fun it was to watch the wall video! Since I'm on videos, Clockwork Orange was good also, but that's for another day.

Sorry, OP, for the thread drift.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Pink Floyd rocks!
> 
> Oh back in the day how much fun it was to watch the wall video! Since I'm on videos, Clockwork Orange was good also, but that's for another day.
> 
> Sorry, OP, for the thread drift.


Throw in the mix, Led Zep "The Song Remains The Same" Video


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

With all the bees, one may have missed the mouse.

Showerhead - Too cool!


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

That shower is awesome, although I wouldn't want it in my house! I wonder where you get something like that made & how much it cost...?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nate21 said:


> That shower is awesome, although I wouldn't want it in my house! I wonder where you get something like that made & how much it cost...?


It was designed by this gentleman>>> http://www.chrisdimino.com/


----------

